# Topics > Books >  Book "Explore/Create: My Life in Pursuit of New Frontiers, Hidden Worlds, and the Creative Spark", Richard Garriott, David Fisher, 2017

## Airicist

Book "Explore/Create: My Life in Pursuit of New Frontiers, Hidden Worlds, and the Creative Spark", Richard Garriott, David Fisher, 2017 on Amazon

----------

